# building vivs



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

hi how much do ya reckon it wud cost to build a 3 stack viv 4x2x2
also a 3 stack 2x2x2


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

i just built a 4 stack 3x2x2 that cost roughly £140 and three days work


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

that not bad then


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

To give an idea i built a 3 stack 6x2x2 a little while ago out of MDF and the cost was around £150 including glass and varnish.This took me 2 days to build all the vivs and then a couple of hours each day for 3 days to add the varnish on.

I built a 5x2x2 and a 24"x12"x15" incuding paint varnish and glass from MDF and these cost a little over £80.The vivs were built from 2 8x4 sheets of MDF.If you plan the cuts first you will be suprised how many vivs you can build from an 8'x4' sheet.I built and painted these in a day then took an hour to varnish each day for 3 days.

It all depends on what materials you are using to be honest as to how steep the costs would be.


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

wow that is really gud tbh i expected it to be alot more


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

Sorry to jump in on your thread, Lottie but where are you guys buying your wood? I've had a look at B&Q's website but I don't know if there is anywhere better to try.


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

Sheppards DIY
120 Broad Lane
Coventry. CV5 7AF thats were i get mine cut it for you free as well


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

My father used to sell joinery to the trade so he can probably get hold of wood for me at a good price but getting it cut would be much more difficult and although he probably has the tools it will take a long time to get him to do it for me and I doubt they'll be as good. He claims B&Q and such like will only make one cut per sheet of wood they sell - does anybody know if this is the case?


----------



## shaolinmaster (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah - I believe that is right. On;y one cut per sheet. They will do more but will charge you per cut! :?


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

well that doesn't sound too bad if they aren't charging you a fortune for each additional cut - any ideas on a price?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

B&Q will cut as many cuts as you need from 1 piece of wood as long as the cut is possible. they do the first 4 cuts for free and then 50p a cut after that


----------



## shaolinmaster (Apr 28, 2008)

I stand corrected! :|


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

nearly forgot... i've never been asked how many cuts so never charged for the additional


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

Sounds pretty good. I guess the trick is to make a paper plan and take it in with you.


----------



## jonnyboy (Apr 22, 2008)

you can get a bookshelf from argos for 17 quid.... thats roughly 3x2x2

i made mine out of that and it only came to 45 quid for everything, glass and runners


----------



## NT666 & KIZZY (Mar 31, 2008)

so ratking did you got your wood ? what color did you get ? did you go to that place where i told you to go for the runners ?


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

This cost me about 120 to make


----------



## NT666 & KIZZY (Mar 31, 2008)

jb , how much did it cost u 4 the glass mate , is it normal glass or toughened


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

NT666 & KIZZY said:


> jb , how much did it cost u 4 the glass mate , is it normal glass or toughened


Got it from my local aquarium/rep shop can't quite remember exactly how much I paid for it TBH but I had 2 pieces last week roughly 15 x 12 with runners for about 11 quid, I think it's toughend.


----------



## NT666 & KIZZY (Mar 31, 2008)

yer thats about right i got 2 24x15 for £19 which was toughened , was only looking round to see if i can get it cheaper , ratking said brownhills glass is cheap but will contact them when i build me another viv in a few weeks time


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

NT666 & KIZZY said:


> yer thats about right i got 2 24x15 for £19 which was toughened , was only looking round to see if i can get it cheaper , ratking said brownhills glass is cheap but will contact them when i build me another viv in a few weeks time


I don't intend building any more snake vivs at the mo :whistling2:, Too many as it is but the OH wants another mini stack for her geckos:bash:


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

B&Q do the first 4 cuts per sheet for free then 50p a cut there after


----------

